# Student visa



## Alex91 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I went to the Australian Institute of Fitness today for the interview to enrol for their course. Before everything I clearly asked them if it would qualify for an international student visa, the girl seemed pretty kind and went checking for me with the Pricipal about this issue and came back saying everything was fine with that, soI could have applied for the student visa and if I had any issues to just contact them and they would help me out.

She asked me then to pay the deposit to keep one of the last remaining spots for July intake, so I did, she got all my docs, photocopies, etc, tax invoice, paper saying enrolment will be on the 15th of july.

Went home and started applying online for the student visa, but did not have the Confirmation of enrolment code once I got there. Contacted them, still no answer though. Will I have the code on the 15th of july?

Also, checked on the CRICOS list and did not find the Australian Institute of Fitness as a credited institution! So, does it mean I cannot apply for the student visa??? 

Your helo will be so much appreciated guys!!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

That doesn't sound good. You should get your confirmation of enrolment code when you pay your deposit. I did my cert 3 and 4 with ACSF - Australian learning group and I was able to apply for my student visa as soon as I had my CoE. I would go and speak to them in person tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

And yes,if they are not on the CRiCOS list you cannot apply for an Australian student visa


----------



## Alex91 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, I am now trying to get the refund, they are trying to take it easy so the 10 days refund policy expires, but I am going in person tomorrow morning asking for the cancellation form.

Other question if anybody knows: in case of sponsorship where a qualification is needed (and cannot claim years of experience towards it), can I study for ANY of the Cert IV/Diploma/Adv Diploma, or ONLY the one related to the spnsored occupation? (Example, want to be sponsored as restaurant manager, do not have enough years of experience so will study to get the minimum required Diploma, shall it be in Hospitality Management, or can it be in just management, or any other not related fields at all - ftness, nutritional medicine, etc)?

Thanks!!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I would personally say that the course should be relevant to the position you are trying to get sponsored for. I doubt a fitness qualification would give you any credit towards a management position in a restaurant. If fitness is a passion then the Australian college of sport and fitness does a 1 year diploma in sport and recreation which would give you the qualification to manage a fitness centre - pretty much the only position you can get sponsored for in the fitness industry (trust me,I've looked). If you wish to apply down the track as a restaurant manager I would strongly suggest looking for a course in hospitality management. Good luck.


----------



## Alex91 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Interesting...*

Hi Valentine

Thanks a lot for the reply! That switches a little light of hope in me.

Would you please write me the code for the fitness centre manager please?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

149112 according to the July 2012 SOL list


----------



## Alex91 (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome, thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

*Hospitality*

I would suggest looking at vocational cert/diploma and/or degree in hospitality via TAFE or reputable tourism college (with CRICOS registration).

In addition to student visa work rights, most also include (alternate) internship semesters when you can work full time.

Plus, all vocational qualifications will give credit for further study into higher education degree if needed.


----------

